# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Благодарность Администрации Сайта

## Гена

Не покидает желание поблагодарить администрацию сайта
за проделанную работу! в оформлении нашего  нового музыкального дома!  насколько стало уютнее на форуме! всё качается!... :Ok:  
а с какой любовью всё обустроенно ?! множество очень удобных        функций!...
Отдельная благодарность Основателю  !:rolleyes:  с пожеланием новых свершений!
где напитки?!:rolleyes: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Pivo:   :Pivo:  ........
 :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Хоть малыш - форум еще очень мал, но в опытных, надежных и любящих руках он будет всегда в безопасности! :wink:  :Aga:  

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/6562.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Техподдержка

> Отдельная благодарность Основателю !


Спасибо! :smile:

----------


## LABUCH

А я сразу сказал, когда ещё эта версия форума тестировалась:
ДАЁШЬ НОВЫЙ ФОРУМ!
СПАСИБО нашему Николаю за проделанную работу! :Ok:  
Но это не значит, что мы остановимся на достигнутом.
Желаю процветания нашему новому дому!

----------


## Элен

Слов  благодарности  не  счесть,сколько  по  темам  восхищений  от  форумчан!
 Всем  здесь  действительно  очень  нравится  и  этим  мы  обязаны  создателям  форума. :smile: :flower: Пару  дней  назад  мы  уже  создавали  тему   в  благодарность,но  то ли  форумчане  тогда  ещё  не  освоились, то ли  не  до  конца  оценили  все  преимущества   нового  гнёздышка - тема  удалилась  на  задний  план  в  "Свободном  общении" .Но  я  думаю, Николаю  и  его  помощникам  будет  приятно  почитать  отзывы  благодаривших.  :Aga: 
Загляните  и  пусть  наши  слова  вас  согреют...:rolleyes:
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=102

----------


## Древнейший

Николай Спасибо!  :Ok:  
При встрече тебя упоим!  :Pivo:   Ты только личико покажи, а то вдруг ошибёмся! :biggrin:

----------


## Мартын

Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд!!! Новый форум - Супер!!!

----------


## Papa

Присоединяюсь ко всему вышеизложенному!:smile: 
Действительно была проделана титаническая работа и это того стоит! :Aga:   :Ok:  
Большое спасибо всем тем,кто принимал участие!
Особый респект-Николаю!!! :Ok:   :Pivo:  :smile:

----------


## aleks68

Полностью согласен со всем вышесказанным! :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Новый форум-СУПЕР!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## smock

*Николай*,
 Спасибо! :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## lordzub

:Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Alega

Новый форум хорошо, но оставте ссылочку на старый, если можно, там много чего интересного осталось.
Просто сдеайте где ниудь с оку, вхад на старый форум.

----------


## Ekaterina

Администрация!!!!
Вы.........молодцы!
Не будь Вас - инициаторов - не было б нас!!! Всех таких хороших и в одном месте!!!:wink:  :Ok:  
Спа-а--асибочки!!!
Отдельное спасибо всем "помогающим" в тени.... :Oj:

----------


## Билли

*Николай*,
 Коль Ты знаешь что я думаю по этому поводу!!!!!!!!:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Спасибо!!!!!!!!И Сто лет тебе жизни!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  
Это с Байерна!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Клава

*Николай*,
*Свою тебе благодарность тоже хочу высказать!!!!*  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Aga:  
Эх, что б мы делали без твоих невидимых извилин!  :Vah:  :biggrin: 
Портретик твой вот......  как думаешь, похож?  :Oj:  :tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## Alexander

*Николай*, С удовольствием примкну к хору восторгающихся!
Хорошее дело и исполнено достойно. Спасибо!

----------


## Стрелок

Зарегистрировался лишь за тем, что бы сказать-ОГРОМНОЕ 
              С П А С И Б О !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## steve.dog

> Броня не любит дряблых мышц...


Хорошо сказал!:biggrin:

----------


## ber67

Спасибо за форум, за то что вы есть, и слов благодарности Вам не счесть. Пусть лучик УДАЧИ Вам светит всегда, да здавстует форум PLUS MSK

----------


## Канайка

Да, форум конечно классный, но хотелбы извинится перед Николаем(администратором). Исполнтель не известный и я боялся что не помогут:smile:

----------


## flutte

ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!

----------


## Веселая Нотка

[img]http://s3.******info/8fdfb1fd0c60be5238da26eb3e9b57b8.gif[/img]


*Николай !*  :smile:* 
Прочитала басню в Вашей подписи*  :Vah:  :biggrin: *и решила ещё раз сказать** ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ТАКОЙ ЧУДО-САЙТ*   :Aga:   :flower:  
[img]http://s2.******info/554719b355213ee3a4eb76098bec27c0.gif[/img]

----------


## naparnik

*Николай*,

Всё работает быстро, очень удобно, и по доброму!!!!!!!
Нужным делом занимаетесь, СПАСИБО из Литвы!!!!!!
Новых идей, терпения, и хорошего настроения!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nadezhda

НИКОЛАЙ !
Присоединяюсь к миллионам благодарностей! :flower:  
Особенно нам, живущим в Латвии, ваш сайт просто находка! :Ok:  
И с ребятами поговорить можно, и минусовки получить, и новости узнать!
СПАСИБО!!! Приезжайте в Юрмалу! :Aga:  

Надежда. :Oj:  
artmixstudio@yahoo.com

----------


## Leona

*Большое прибольшое приогромное спасибо!!!*

----------


## Техподдержка

Спасибо всем, за тёплые слова! :smile:

----------


## Фантом_АС

я тоже скажу спасибо Николаю. Именно после  знакомства с сайтом у меня творческая работа поперла:wink: И вообще надо отдельную тему создать.......КАКИМ МЫ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕМ НИКОЛАЯ :Vah:

----------


## Sussan

*Фантом_АС*,
 УРА!Даёшь тему!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Техподдержка

> надо отдельную тему создать


Не, это не обязательно :biggrin:

----------


## Егор Зверев

Вот уже года два пользуюсь сайтом, не поверите небыло и мысли зайти на форум, а зря! Я очень рад, что сейчас я могу поблагодарить всех создателей, админов сайта и других людей! Спасибо за классный сайт! Огромное спасибо

----------


## Егор Зверев

Огромное спасибо за прикольный, а главное полезый сайт.

----------


## Егор Зверев

:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Светик

> Вот уже года два пользуюсь сайтом, не поверите небыло и мысли зайти на форум, а зря! Я очень рад, что сейчас я могу поблагодарить всех создателей, админов сайта и других людей! Спасибо за классный сайт! Огромное спасибо


 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Ильгам

*Я тоже благодарен Николаю и всем тем,чьи труды были в оформлении нового форума.Наш форум есть и будет международным и будет служит во благо мира во всем мире!        *

----------


## MOVS

Этот сайт меня очень много раз выручал и будет выручать!!! Так что огромнейшее Вам СПАСИБО!!!!!kuku  :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## micha

Присоединяюсь ко всем благодарностям.Не знаю что-бы без этого сайта делал :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## igzor

Огромное спасибо за Ваш труд и за Ваш сайт!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

Хочу поблагодарить администрацию за чуткость и доверие  к участникам форума, а именно ко мне как новичку! Рафаэль Крушилин. :Aga:

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

Ребята, если у кого- то появилась минусовочка Бумера "Москва-Магадан" дайте знать на мой ящик :  s596gost@rambler.ru Может и я чем нибудь помогу. Спасибо!...

----------


## Ledi

> И вообще надо отдельную тему создать.......КАКИМ МЫ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕМ НИКОЛАЯ


*Фантом_АС*,
 :Ok:   :Aga:   :Ok:  :biggrin: 

*Николай*,
СПАСИБО ЗА ВСЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁ!!!!!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Брюнетка

Ничего нового не скажу, но НЕ СКАЗАТЬ не могу!:biggrin: 
Спасибо за всё! Спасибо всем! Спасибо рулевому обоза! Без форума и сайта в целом не жизнь, а так... маета одна!:biggrin:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Arny

*Николай*,
 Присоединяюсь ко всем и ещё раз, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## alexgul

Я бы тоже хотел поблагодарить администрацию форума, и лично Николая за работу этого форума.
Я довольно долго пользовался услугами этого сайта, но ни разу не заходил на форум. А после первого же посещения форума просто обалдел. Я столько нашёл нужного материала, и минусовок и плюсов.
А больше всего меня поразила готовность всех посетителей и желание помогать друг другу в поиске какого-либо музыкального материала.
Я и сам по мере возможности вношу свою лепту в это замечательное дело. Просто есть более оперативные форумчане. Когда я читаю заголовки новых тем и вижу, что могу помочь, зайдя в тему вижу, что меня уже кто-то опередил и помог.
ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ВСЕМ!!! Большое спасибо за помощь!!!

----------


## *SINGER*

*Николай*,
Столько добрых слов уже сказано было...Я присоединяюсь!!!
Успехов и процветания!!!
Не представляю жизни без сайта!!!
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Bruks

*СПАСИБО!!!*
Компьютер выдает только то, что в него ввели. Секрет успеха - не
в информации,а в людях. Скажем спасибо тем людям которые создали и поддерживают этот сайт. Такой сайт и таких людей, которые стараются для нас, осталось мало. Так что ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Aga:  
А насчет того что некотрые комзиции были недоступны то это ничего:Временная неудача лучше временной победы. :Aga:

----------


## melamori73

Не могу не присоединиться ко всем. Хочу сказать вам "спасибо"... Нет! СПАСИБО!!! :Ok:  , потому что без вашего сайта жизнь моя была бы оооочень трудна, а жизнь детей, которых я учу менее интересна. Размеры моей благодарности просто не имеют границ! :flower:

----------


## Люси

Спасибо вам огромное!Благодаря вам, мои подопечные с огромным удовольствием дарят радость всем присутствующим на наших Колледжевских концертах.Ко Дню Победы порадовали наших ветеранов.Готовы ждать решения всех ваших проблем и оставаться вашими верными посетителями!Удачи Вам!!! :flower:

----------


## mrwoody

*Bruks*,
 Красивый у вас окунёк!  :Ok:

----------


## Техподдержка

*melamori73*, *Люси* и другим,

Спасибо за приятные и добрые слова!

----------


## ludmila

Prisoedinjajus' ko wsemu wischeskazannomu,
BOL'SCHOE SPASIBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zdorowja i dolgich let!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bruks

mrwoody это ещё ничего, а вот щука на 11кг вот это да... :Aga:

----------


## mrwoody

> а вот щука на 11кг вот это да...


Я же не сказал, КАКОЙ БОЛЬШОЙ ОКУНЬ!!! :biggrin: Просто очень красивый...  :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Хоть я уже и писала, слова благодарности, на старом форуме, но....
Не могу же я пройти мимо такой хорошей темки!!!!!!!:rolleyes: 

*Николай!
А так же все ваши помощники!!!!!!*

То, что вы делаете для нас, невозможно оценнить никакой валютой.
Это вложения более ценные. Свой труд, своё личное время, внимание ко всем форумчанам, к их просьбам и пожеланиям. 
Это стоит очень много!
Я как и многие, пользовалась иногда коллекцией минусовок, примерно года полтора, не заходя на форум, не подозревая даже, какое сокровище находится под этим словом, *"ФОРУМ"*.
А попав сюда, ( мама дорогая, скоро уже год будет!:biggrin: ), никогда не смогу без него существовать. 
И если он на ремонте, уже в панике!:rolleyes:

*Пусть огни форума, никогда не тухнут! А вам, огромное спасибо!
Счастья, здоровья, и терпения!!!!!!*

----------


## milord64

огромное спасибо за такой классный саит,надеюсь ,что ситуация изменится имы вновь получим удовольствие работая сним,еще раз спасибо!!!!

----------


## Влюблён

ОДУРЕННО БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ТО ЧТО ПОЗНАКОМИЛИ МЕНЯ С ХОРОШЫМИ ЛЮДЬМИ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО, СПАСИБО....

----------


## Виталич

Марина, спасибо за разъяснение...  :flower:  
Теперь буду спокойно ждать.:biggrin: 
(... а то без "Пьяного лабуха", чёй-то тоскливо на душе...) :Tu:

----------


## Dmitriy

Всем админам и авторам сайта БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

Ребята, БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ВАМ за самый лучший, добрый, и отзывчивый сайт и форум!!!!!

И отдбельное СПАСИБО, за то что НАКОНЕЦ закончили все профилактические работы на сайте, и стало возможно скачивать минуса!!!

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!
МНОГАЯ ЛЕТА!!!

----------


## Blade12

Чуваки блин!!!!ОТВЕТЬТЕ КТО НИБУДЬ!!!Куда подевались минуса на букву" П "????????????:confused:  Гарю!!!!Срочно нужны минуса НАТАЛЬИ ПОДОЛЬСКОЙ!!!!!!!:frown:

----------


## mrwoody

*Blade12*,
 На форуме есть раздел поиска минусовок.

----------


## Blade12

Я в курсе что на форуме есть раздел "ПОИСК"( не тупой)!!!!!:mad: Я спросил,"Куда делись все исполнители на букву "П", "ТО ЧТО БЫЛО РАНЬШЕ ЕЩЕ БУДЕТ, ИЛИ НЕТ"????????????????????

----------


## Siegfried

Спасибо за этот сайт.Для многих из нас он стал частичкой нашей жизни.
А для кого-то.........  Халява-сколько в этом слове для сердца русского слилось.

----------


## Гуслик

Спасибо всем, кто работал над восстановлением! Титанический труд!
Молодцы! :Ok:   :Ok:   :flower:  
Теперь давайте всеобщими усилиями  восполнять базу.

----------


## Atanes

:br:  Спасибо администрации, очень хороший сайт, да и удобно, я научился петь под ваши минусовки, так что очен благадарен !!!! вед я свами из Армении:cool:  :Ok:

----------


## Inna

> Не покидает желание поблагодарить администрацию сайта
> за проделанную работу! в оформлении нашего нового музыкального дома! насколько стало уютнее на форуме! всё качается!... 
> а с какой любовью всё обустроенно ?! множество очень удобных функций!...
> Отдельная благодарность Основателю ! с пожеланием новых свершений!


Полностью согласна! Присоединяюсь!  Спасибо, что вы есть!

----------


## Nataha2007

Я тоже хочу поблагодарить администрацию. ваш сайт- это находка. Жду, когда можно будет скачать зарубежные минуса. Очень- очень надо минус группы A-TEENS " Super Trouper"

----------


## ФОКС

*Николай, и все те кто принял, и продолжает принимать участие в востоновлении сайта...
РЕБЯТА, ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО !!!!!!!!*

----------


## Сергей Даниловский

Слов благодарности конечно-же не хватает! :Aga:  Но главное скажу!
К этому сайту надо относиться уважительно и ни в коем случае не потребительски. Всё что здесь есть плод труда многих, но не всех!
Оберегать и доддерживать-вот *главная задача*

----------


## Эмми

Те кто живет в СССр, так сказать может не так остро осознают действительную помощь этого сайта.
Ребята Вы просто молодцы! Благодаря Вашей работе мы здесь повышаем уровень нашей работы.Конечно больше чем благодарность, нет возможности ....Большое Вам спасибо и за нормальное и положительное отношение к новичкам, очень удивилась.
И Удачи Вам! :Ok:

----------


## Ваня Гвоздь

Спасибо основателю и от меня. На форуме одного из моих сайтов http://grotterbuslaev.2bb.ru/ поставил вашу кнопочку. Будет время - поставлю и на более крутых своих сайтах. Этот впрынцыпе почти для детей.

----------


## Сулкера

Большое вам спасибо Николай,что вы открыли этот сайт.Благодаря этому сайту я нашла много друзей,а самое главное,в первые за столько лет увидела и почувствовала необыкнновенную атмосферу доброжелательности и поддержки.Желаю лично вам и вашим коллегам здоровья,поверте здоровие-это важно,и удачи во в сем.С уважением я. :flower:   :Aga:  azhdar@bk.ru

----------


## Isabelle

Присоединяюсь к вышесказанному!! :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## shemy

соглашусь со словами сказанными выше.. очень классный сайт, форум... таких оч оч оч мало.... в интернете....теперь нет гемороя, как сделать и достать тот или иной минус...
Спасибо!

----------


## Ivanco

и я скажу спасибо.
очень много полезных минусовок.

----------


## Валентина

Спасибо!

----------


## Alinahill

:smile:

----------


## Lesteria

И от меня тоже большое при большое спасибо.

----------


## эксперементатор

Вы знаете, а я поругать хотела ЭТОТ ФОРУМ!!! 
Столько всего полезного и интересного, стоько хороших людей, такие необъятные темы РАБОТАТЬ НЕКОГДА!!!! все копаю копаю и копаю...оторваться немогу!!! Кладезь какая-то! СПАСИБЫ ВСЕМ . Тема прям в точку названа . Хоть я и новинькая здесь, но каждый раз хочу признаться вам в любви.!!!

----------


## olchik

Спасибо Вам огромное за то, что Вы есть и, что благодаря Вам есть этот сайт, с такой нужной для всех информацией, с бесподобным форумом, с такими замечательными ребятами-форумчанами! 
    В любви признаться - это класс!!!
    Спасибо, что Вы есть у нас!!!
    Спасибо за Ваши терпенье и труд,
    Заботу о нас! И цветочки Вам тут!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Техподдержка

От себя, и от имени всех тех, кто мне помогает - благодарю за приятные слова! :smile:

----------


## Денис_28

Этот сайт и форум - Это Все Чудо)))
Такого больше нет нигде!!!
И люди здесь добрые)))) Всегда помогут)))
kastan_78@mail.ru

----------


## Натя

Эту тему я создала, чтобы выразить благодарность администратору, модераторам и всем здесь обитающим людям!!!  :Aga:   мне очень помогли ответы, которые здесь дали на мои вопросы! :biggrin:  СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Светка

Да всегда пожалуйста, Натя, заходи чаще:rolleyes: , здесь всем рады  :Aga:  !!!!!

----------


## хухрындик

Доброжелательным, адекватным людям здесь всегда рады! Иногда даже во вред себе, но помогают! :)

----------


## Техподдержка

*Натя*,
 Спасибо! :smile:

----------


## Вадим Violini

Большое вам  спасибо ,!!!!! Уважаемый  администратор(,гафф..)

----------


## Мариша

Спасибочки всем, всем!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vishenka 33:   :Vishenka 33:   :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Евгения

присоединяюсь!Вот уже 2 с лишним года...а точнее в автоподписи-я безумно благодарна этому форуму...Он мне и строить и жить помогает=)))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Alena_singer

Спасибо огромное, за чудесный форум!
У меня нет слов! :flower:

----------


## Мариша

Огоромнейшая благодарность создателям этого детища!!! 
А также форумчанам, которые всегда прийдут на помощь!!!
 :Vishenka 33:   :Vishenka 33:   :Vishenka 33:

----------


## scarlet28

И я ко всем присоединяюсь! Спасибки огромное!!! :Ok:   :flower:

----------


## N-ina

Я хоть и не очень активный пользователь, но хочу сказать всем ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!! Особенно благодарю за детский раздел!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Клеопатра

Ой и спасибо за такой прекрасный сайт и форум, уважаемые модераторы! Всех благ вам! Удачи и здоровья! Многие отмечают ваше творение с восторгом, замечаю.

----------


## mrwoody

*Клеопатра*,
 Как модератор говорю пожалуйста, но благодарить вам надо администратора и основателя сайта - Николая. :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Как модератор говорю пожалуйста,


А ты тут как тут! :biggrin:  Мне хоть кусочек спасибо оставил? :wink: . [IMG]http://s9.******info/330ba11b217e663c6d1ff8e31a0a8c77.gif[/IMG]

----------


## mrwoody

> А ты тут как тут! Мне хоть кусочек спасибо оставил?


Я первый и все лавровые листья - мне! :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я первый и все лавровые листья - мне!


Вот тебе! [IMG]http://s7.******info/cdc7825227c0f4d41766cddf89252507.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s8.******info/6da0f8160ae1eecac22fd4b716470b59.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Техподдержка

:biggrin:

----------


## mc Bolshoy

В любви , не в любви, а вот СПАСИБО сказать стоит.  Не так давно я приобрел на этом сайте коллекцию минусовок на ДВД. Но никогда бы не подумал что есть такой форум. Первые пару дней качал все подряд - мало ли пригодится - затем понял - это не нужно! ЗДЕСЬ помогут и подскажут всегда.   Здорово ,что есть на свете люди  , у которых  общие интересы!!!  УДАЧИ!!

----------


## Вадим Violini

Очень  благодарен  этому  сайту ! Много  полезного  можно  найти (гаффф)...

----------


## SAXjr

Присоединяюсь... Часть жизни можно сказать... Спасибо...

----------


## хрюхрюмчик777

а вот жалею лишь об одном...........что раньше не нашла этот форум!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: 
спасибо огромное такое...........преогромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Жора-58

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ВСЕМ.

----------


## Клеопатра

Спасибо вам всем - Николай, Мазайкина, Мrwoody! С Новым годом вас! Пусть ваше добро возвращается к вам всегда людской благодарностью и - опять же - добром. Здоровья, счастья, радости, праздничного настроения!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Клеопатра*,
 Вот теперь я - первая!!! Ура!!!! Андрюхе ничего не достанется!:tongue: 
Спасибо большое за поздравление!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sir J

Позвольте и мне присоединить свою благодарность администратору и модераторам Форума, за это прекрасное пространство, в котором можно не только что-то найти, но и отдохнуть душой.
Поздравляю Вас с наступающим Новым годом!!! Счастья Вам и радости!!! :Ded Snegurochka2:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## Noisy_Kid

Потрясающий сайт! Огромная благодарность создателям! Это просто рай для вокалистов!!!

----------


## olehek81

Согласна полностью со всем, что сказано выше... СПАСИБО БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ :)

----------


## Техподдержка

И вам всем, написавшим здесь приятные слова - спасибо! :smile:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Огромное спасибо хочу сказать всем музыкантам и певцам! Вы столько доброго делаете для ведущих, выкладывая музыку! Сколько всего нового я почерпнула благодаря вашей щедрости! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Фантом_АС

И я скажу, что действительно люди здесь добрые и отзывчивые, спасибо Вам ,за то что Вы есть.!!!!!

----------


## SAXjr

Да, спасибо ВАМ!!! Большое...

----------


## igorr2008

спасибо за класный сайт!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## syaonka

Хочу присоединиться ко всему вышеперечисленному!Огромное спасибо за ваш труд!

----------


## real sheila

Хочу сказать огромнейшее спасибо создателям этого замечательного сайта. Если бы не вы...

----------


## Януська

Николай, моя благодарность безмерна, поэтому даже описывать ее нет смысла. Я очень рада, что нашла НАШ форум !!!

----------


## holder

*Николай*,
 Спасибо за Вашу работу!!!!!
Самый приятный и нужный форум из всех,с какими имел дело! :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## ANDREAS26

Я  тоже  присоединяюсь  к  всему  выше  сказанному.
Огромное  всем  СПАСИБО!!!!!
Девчатам :flower:  Мужикам :Pivo:  
andreas-kutscher@yandex.ru

----------


## Раюшка

Добавлю ко всему вышесказанному свой респект и уважуху форуму. Я никогда не сидела и не сижу во всяких-разных чатах, да и на слова восторга я обычно весьма скуповата. 
Но форум является исключением для меня, очень приятной неожиданностью! Впечатление, что я попала в дружный и весёлый коллектив, как в студенческие годы: и советы друг другу даём, и инфу ценную, и прикалываемся...

От души спасибо форуму за то, что он есть, и, конечно, его организаторам и администрации!
Реальная благодарность моим виртуальным друзьям!

----------


## Annon

А я хочу выразить претензию!!!
В связи с тем, что всё свободное (и несвободное тоже) время провожу на Плюс-МСК, я стал намного меньше уделять время форуму otzyv.ru, где я являюсь модератором, за что уже получал по башке от тамошнего Админа. Прошу принять незамедлительные меры (кроме моего бана):biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Януська

*Annon*,
 предлагаю сложить полномочия на том форуме и напроситься в модераторы на нашем :biggrin:

----------


## Annon

*Януська*,
не могу. Я там за Таиланд и Египет отвечаю... да и тот-мой первый форум в Инете... он меня воспитал. Не могу предать его. Буду крутиться :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## igord

> А я хочу выразить претензию!!!
> В связи с тем, что всё свободное (и несвободное тоже) время провожу на Плюс-МСК


Полностью присоединяюсь к мнению предыдущего оратора... :Aga:  :biggrin: 



> Я там за Таиланд и Египет отвечаю... да и тот-мой первый форум в Инете... он меня воспитал. Не могу предать его. Буду крутиться


Мои соболезнования:biggrin:

----------


## Annon

*igord*,
Родственные души :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Pivo:

----------


## sveta 2

В Инете я новичок :Tu:  , живу у черта на куличках :Tu:  , все так в жизни печально... :Tu:  
 И вдруг!!! :eek:  Разве так бывает??? Я сразу и не поверила, что *ТАК БЫВАЕТ!!!*
Спасибо Вам, люди добрые за то,  что так бывает, за то , что  вдохнули большими возможностями сайта светлую струю в жизнь ( жизнь часто отправляет на этот сайт - лишь бы муж не бросил...)
Творческих успехов всем и давайте вместе  жить и развиваться - дело очень-очень нужное :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Svetulya

*Спасибо Вам, дорогие! 
Я тоже Вас люблю и жить без этого форума уже, наверное, не смогу!* Вашей  команде удалось создать уникальный внутренний мир. Вы собрали здесь  музыкантов, да и не только, различных по характеру, темпераменту, мировоззрению, вкусам, пристрастиям и т.д. да и тех, кто еще только вступает на путь музыкальных достижений.
По большей части, здесь собрались творческие люди, не обделенные слухом, умеющие высказывать свою точку зрения и слушать точку зрения других. 
Я тоже нашла здесь друзей, которые готовы  поделиться приобретенным!!!
Еще раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Smile0651

С огромным уважением ко всем создателям сайта и форума!!!
Большое спасибо!!! Всем кто посещает этот замечательный сайт!!!
Ведь правильно говорят что друзья познаются не
только в беде, но и  в радости!!!
Мне всё растолковали так, что даже и..от поймёт!!!
Ещё раз хочу выразить свою благодарность администрации,
модераторам и конечно же МОДЕРАТОРШАМ!!!!
                                    С огромным уважением!!!
                                                      Эдуард.:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Гена

> конечно же МОДЕРАТОРШАМ!!!!


 А она у нас в одном лице !:wink: 
единственная и неповторимая :wink:

----------


## Smile0651

Нет!!! Вы меня не поняли!!!
Николай 2 называл себя на - Вы!!!
А чем наша модераторша хуже???
Она на много лучше!!!
Поэтому и назвал во множественном лице на -  ВЫ!!!

                                                Ещё раз огромное спасибо!!!:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Гена

> Николай 2 называл себя на - Вы!!!


 Ну ежели Николай Второй ?! :wink:
 тогда наша Марина   - Екатерина Великая! :wink: не меньше...!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Smile0651*,
*Гена*,
Ну, мальчики, уржали........  [IMG]http://s9.******info/4b435ec34fd661a2adf282dbbc23872f.gif[/IMG]

----------


## mistygirl

:Ok:  Хочу поблагодарить вас за такой прекрасный сайт. Очень удобно и понятно даже для чайников со свистком,а главное, что здесь можно найти качественные минуса на любой вкус,и не надо дома мучать комп и изучать проги типа Кубика и Фруктов...
Огромный выбор,быстрая закачка и высокое качество...
СПАСИБО ВАМ! :Ok:

----------


## Annon

*Mazaykina*,
 Marina Mnishek - velikaya i nepovtorimaya. I eshe lubimaya! :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Marina Mnishek


А кто же мой лже- Дмитрий? :biggrin:

----------


## triobandg

н-да, весна!Ё!!:smile:

----------


## Игорь Кузеванов

Да, за сайт огромное спасибо! СЛОВ НЕТ!!!!!!

----------


## madcat600

примите и от меня пожалуйста тёплые слова благодарности за великолепный сайт! Ваш сайт мне очень сильно помог! И добавлю,что Ваш сайт самый лучший из тех которые я смог найти! 
Огромнейшее Вам спасибо за старания и работу! Не сдавайте позиций! Вы лучшие!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Бэкхам

Я как подключила инт-т,коллега рассказал за этот сайт.Здесь я сразу нашла себе виртуальную подругу Ярославу и полюбила её и многих форумчан!Общение с близкими по духу людьми - меня завораживает!Рада что на сайте каждый может помочь другому.Искренне и от души хочу поблагодарить Андрюшу за созданный сайт!Спасибо тебе,что ты приносишь людям радость общения!

----------


## mrwoody

> поблагодарить Андрюшу


Может Колю? :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

Спасибо вам,ребята,за сайт,за форум,за ваш труд.Творческие люди - они как дети,справиться,поладить,а если нужно и по попке нашлёпать такой большой компании не каждому дано.Гранд респект!

----------


## Бэкхам

> Может Колю?


Совершенно верно! :Ok:

----------


## Laboman

А я зашёл сюда чтобы просто сказать спасибо человеку  по имени Николай.
Спасибо за сайт, для меня это реальная помощь в работе, дай вам бог здоровья и счастья. 
Виктор

----------


## Ольга Штерн

Спасибо огромное администрации сайта за поздравление с днём рождения! Очень приятно, что тебя помнят, ведь "ласковое слово и кошке приятно" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Форум стал для меня второй семьёй! Спасибо что вы есть!
Счастья и здоровья! Любви и вдохновения! всем-всем-всем !!!!
С благодарностью Олька-пупсс)))))))))

----------


## Daemony

привет...сайт клевый..согласен, тоже надеюсь найти здесь себе друзей..или просто с кем нить пообщаться..

----------


## AlexR07

это не просто форум, для меня это дом родной!  Ни на одном форуме не проявляется столько выдержки и такта! Теперь я не могу сидеть на нашем местном форуме-кажется что в терариум попала. А отсюда выходить не хочется!  Я ВАС ВСЕХ ОЧЕНЬ ЛЮБЛЮ! Дай Бог здоровья тем, кто создал это чудо! :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## SCORPXXL

Уважаемая администрация сайта!!! Выражаю Вам особую благодарность за создание этого сайта!!! Давольно большой выбор минусовок и свободный доступ к ним, и эта особеность делает меня вашим постоянным посетителем. Короче большое спасибо. Как только появиться возможность безлимитного интернета обязательно поделюсь по полной и своей колекцией!!!!

----------


## berenika

Присоединяюсь ко всем добрым словам в адрес администрации сайта. Спасибо вам, добрые и творческие люди!

----------


## Фрося Бурлакова

ХОРОШИЙ САЙТ И ДОБРЫЕ ПОСЕТИТЕЛИ! ПОЗИТИВ СПЛОШНОЙ. НАШЛА ТО, ЧТО ИСКАЛА ВСЕГО ЗА ОДИН ДЕНЬ!!!!

----------


## VanessaJess

Это мой любимый сайт. Огромное спасибо тем кто создал этот самый замечательный в мире сайт. У вас самые лучие минуса и в большом количестве. Мне это очень помогает. Если бы не вы я бы так и не узнала что у меня так хорошо получается петь. Спасибо.

----------


## Merit

Спасибо отзывчивым посетителям этого сайта и форума!
Пожалуй, тут действительно единомышленники и единомышленницы...)
Иногда тоже очень хочется помочь страждущим - и не успеваешь найти кнопку "ответить" - как уже - рр-раз - и кто-то тебя опередил!
Всяких вам профессиональных и жизненных удач!

Марина

----------


## DJ FiliN

Моё первое сообщение на этом форуме и сразу хочу выразить огромную благодарность администрации сайта и форума!

----------


## Michael N

Да и я хочу поблагодарить создателей этого чудесного сайта, он стал частью моей жизни. С уважением Михаил

----------


## Юрий15

Уже почти год на сайте,все супер.Работаю на свадьбе,а мысленно уже на форуме,спасибо большущее админам,что собрали воедино такую армию единомышлеников. Удачи и здоровья Вам :Ok:

----------


## vocalist33

*Michael N*,
*Юрий15*,
 :Aga:

----------


## Ладушка

В свой виртуальный уголок
Plus-msk  нас всех завлёк
Он полон творческих идей
А сколько здесь нащла друзей!
Я дифирамбы Вам пою.
И всем - спасибо говорю!
 :flower:

----------


## Техподдержка

*Ладушка*,
 :Ok: :smile:

----------


## vv-m

*Ладушка,*

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Очарование

Уважаемый Николай и все наши дорогие модераторы!!!!
У меня правда нет слов, чтобы выразить благодарность всем Вам!!!!
Благодаря этому сайту моя жизнь кардинально поменялась! И огромное за это Вам спасибо!!!!
Здесь помимо профессиональной помощи я познакомилась с потрясающими Людьми!!!! 
Я считаю, это правильный сайт! т.к. общение здесь не только виртуальное! Сейчас уже все больше реальное! И ЭТО ТАК здорово!!!!!!!!!!!

Понаписала я:biggrin: Но, правда нет слов у меня.... одни ЭМОЦИИ!!!! И вот за них (за эмоции) ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Техподдержка

*Очарование*,
 Спасибо :rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Мариша

Действительно этот сайт является находкой для всех музыкантов. Огромное спасибо кто вкладывает частичку своей души в это творение!!!! Отдельные слова благодарности нашему администратору Николаю!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## skif

*Николай*,
  Николай , от меня тоже - большое спасибо , и Маринке тоже и всем модераторам ,
наш сайт стал настоящим МЕГАСАЙТОМ . Браво , столько новых разделов , 
столько информации - практически всё . Горжусь !!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Коля, а это от меня слова признательности. Конечно, не мой шедевр, да и не шедевр, но ОТ ДУШИ*
 :wink: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2cZmM8mFWM4

----------


## Техподдержка

*Mazaykina*,
 :smile:

----------


## Татуська

я и мой муж на сайте очень недавно.Но теперь не понимаю как мы без него раньше жили?Ведь насколько легко можно пообщаться с коллегами из разных стран и городов!!!Сколько новой информации!!!!Какой обмен опытом!!!
Мы все форумчане только  можем представлять какой труд за плечами нашей администрации в поддержке данного форума!Позвольте выразить благодарность от семьи Кругляковых из Одессы и пожелать Вам долгих лет процветания и благополучия и,конечно,Форуму!!!!

----------


## Ксенофонтуs

Спасибо тем....не побоюсь слова,гениальным людям,которые создали этот сайт!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....Если мне нужен какой-либо минус,я всегда знаю,что нигде.....как на сайте www,plus-msk,ru я его не найду!!!.....Здесь такие добрые,отзывчивые ...творческие люди собрались...С кем очень интересно общаться!...вот.....У меня даже слов нет-эмоции переполняют!...:rolleyes:..
...А дело в том,что перелазила весь Инет в поисках одной минусовки.....Нашла только ЗДЕСЬ! :061: ...:cool:...С-П-А-С-И-Б-О!!!!!..... :Oj: ......За то,что ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!!... :071:

----------


## Pashavna

огромное спасибо за сайт. правда , он стал частью моего времяпровожения. и когда ломается инет мне сразу не хватает общения с моими коллегами и друзьями. Еще раз человеческое и очень огромное СПАСИБО . успехов вам в работе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Aleksandr1

Спасибо огромное за сайт и за форум - в тени ваших кущ проходят наши неизменные виртуальные застолья! :Ok: 
Модераторы замечательные! :Aga:

----------


## Вадимыч

> Модераторы замечательные!


Реакция отличная.Я иногда не успеваю осознать,что за Это может быть и стыдно,а Этого уже нет. :Ok:

----------


## innusya

Блин, зайдёшь на форум, на пол дня зависнешь.:wink: Спа - си - бо.

----------


## Ингуша

Сайтом с минусовочками пользовалась очень давно,а форум почему-то не замечала.Сидела ночами в поисках нужной минусовки или информации.На форум попала по чьей-то ссылочке.Просматриваю-:biggrin:глаза разбегаются!!!! Неужели это все действительно можно получить? Не верю!!!!! Пишу первую просьбу выслать минус на почту.И через пять минут мне приходит минус. :Aga: Я была просто в шоке!!!! :Vah:  Не могла поверить,что есть люди ,которые по доброте душевной,могут тебе помочь.Дух форума почувствовала сразу.Не обошлось и без маленьких неприятностей,но все это мелочи,я поняла,что большинство людей здесь -ЛЮДИ!!!! :Ok: Очень хочется быть полезной!!!!А не просто пользоваться чужими плодами.Пока не очень получается.Или у меня этого нет,или уже кто то успел первым помочь.НО...если желание есть,то и возможности найдутся обязательно.Искренне благодарна! :flower: Всем здоровья крепкого и любви!!!!!!!!Счастлива,что присоединилась к ВАМ,ФОРУМЧАНЕ!!!!!!kiss

----------


## tapk

Спасибо сайту за то, что он стабильно существует и развивается. Уже года три как я не ищу минусовки поисковиком, а захожу сюда - здесь всё есть (а в поисковике, как ни странно, нету - и ссылок на этот сайт нет).

----------


## Я АРМЯНКА

дорогой,форум, огромное вам спасибо. здорово, что вы есть.

----------


## ellyuzh

Присоединяюсь ко всем словам благодарности, прозвучавшим выше...

----------


## Ledi

> Коля, а это от меня слова признательности. Конечно, не мой шедевр, да и не шедевр, но ОТ ДУШИ
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2cZmM8mFWM4


*Mazaykina*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Вадим Violini

Большое спасибо форуму,админу.Один из немногих сайтов где чувствуэш себя как дома.Особенно когда прийдёш после ресторана,после толпы, включиш   комп , нет,потом МСК , ... И ЖИЗНЬ ПРЕКРАСНА. Большое вам спасибо:smile:

----------


## helgaj

Присоединяюсь и благодарю создателей и основателей форума за этот дом, в котором каждый находит себе место. 

Благодарю всех форумчан за отзывчивость, доброту и поддержку. 

БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## кикимаджа

Уже несколько дней как на этом форуме, а это пока 2 сообщение. Все читаю и читаю, тут столько полезного. Спасибо за теплый форум.

----------


## Alenajazz

*кикимаджа*,
 У вас в городе есть такой классный танцевальный коллектив "Юность" из ДК Металлургов (руководитель Т.Вдовенко) Передавайте привет руководителю! Успехов ей, удачи! А таланта и терпения ей не занимать! А администрации форума - благодарность за то, что я могу написАть это сообщение!

----------


## amansi66

спасибо за форум!!!
я снова с Вами

----------


## natascha-sam

Я НА ФОРУМЕ СОВСЕМ НЕДАВНО! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ СОЗДАТЕЛЯМ ФОРУМА!
ВЫ ЛУЧШИЕ! УДАЧИ, ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ И ВСЕМ ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ!!!

----------


## МКШВ

Спасибо Мэтрам! И спасибо хорошим, творческим людям!

----------


## Подмосковочка

Всем доброго времени суток! Я тоже хочу присоединиться ко всем словам благодарности! Здесь как в большой дружной семье: и подскажут, и помогут, и пожурят и правду в глаза скажут. И главное что я (надеюсь и другие) не обижаюсь. Понимаю что это все от души. Без злого умысла. Вы как настоящие родители: наступите, но... НЕ РАЗДАВИТЕ!!! Рада что попала на этот форум. Буду стараться тоже быть чем-то полезной. Ваша Подмосковочка))

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Чудеса есть, их НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕ БЫТЬ! Такого  теплого внимания к каждому, а нас здесь сотни? тысячи?
Администраторы - вы ЧУДО творцы!!!Спасибо!!!Побежала в темку, куда мне снова есть допуск!!!

Не знаю всех имен, но Вам, МАРИНА, кланяюсь и НАМАСТЭ!!!

----------


## sapad

Спасибо администрации за форум,очень много и интересного можно здесь найти.

----------


## sapad

Уважаемые форумчане подскажите пожалуйста, куда подевалась страница в помощь тамаде?Юбилеи,свадьбы и т.д. и т.п. Заранее благодарю всех кто подскажет как мне ее найти

----------


## Lyutik

Спасибо администрации за открывшиеся странички! ( Хотя, мне кажется, что я этого еще не заслужила). Но несмотря на то, что мне не удается посидеть на форуме столько, сколько хочется, он для меня отдушина. Потому что знаю, что с вами никогда не будешь одинока!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Уважаемые форумчане подскажите пожалуйста, куда подевалась страница в помощь тамаде?


Почитайте тему в беседке Куда пропали разделы- там все написано. 



> Потому что знаю, что с вами никогда не будешь одинока!


Это ТОЧНО!!!  :Ok:

----------


## ташадобрая

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sunny-fanny/view/118859/

----------


## Alenajazz

Поздравляю с Новым Годом всех наших модераторов и всех создателей этого форума!!! Благодаря форуму у меня появилось много классных друзей и  коллег по работе!!!! Всем - счастья и добра!!!! :Aga:

----------


## T.BOROVIK

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!! ЖЕЛАЮ РАДОСТИ, НОВЫХ ОТКРЫТЫХ ТЕМ И РАЗДЕЛОВ, НОВЫХ СОТЕН -ТЫСЯЧ РАДОСТНЫХ И ИНИЦИАТИВНЫХ ФОРУМЧАН!*

*ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!! ТВОРЧЕСКИХ НАСТРОЕНИЙ!!! МИРА И СЧАТЬСЯ ВАМ И ВАШИМ БЛИЗКИМ!!!*

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/85570.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

*Т.Марина и д.Володя, спасибо вам за ваш труд и с Новым годом!!!*


[IMG]http://*********org/66139.gif[/IMG]
*Любимому форуму!!!*

----------


## Elen2

*Дорогие наши модераторы и администраторы! Александр ,Марина  и все-все,с Новым годом вас!*
_Спасибо вам за огромный труд и за наш чудесный форум! Низкий вам поклон!_
[IMG]http://*********org/83557.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Grosmat

Уважаемые администраторы и модераторы Спасибо вам большое за ваш форум!

----------


## Galina-slutsk

С Новым годом! Крепкого здоровья, удачи, успехов, всех благ! Спасибо за ваш труд! Очень интересный форум, очень нужный форум, как хорошо, что я его нашла!!! И не подумайте, пожалуйста, что только из-за метод. кабинета(хотя это сокровищница идей, наработок, методик - нет слов), а просто из-за того, что только на этом форуме можно рассказать о наболевшемм, поговорить о любимой работе, найти друзей. Спасибо вам за эту возможность!!! Открывая беседку ждёшь чего-то необычного, нового и интересного, ждешь чуда!!!

----------


## Славина

Уважаемая администрация форума! Поздравляю Вас с Новым Годом! Желаю вам творческих успехов, развития, новых идей, благодарных форумчан, создавайте для нас побольше интересных тем и удачи во всем! Спасибо за эту большую, дружную, всемирную семью, за то что ко мне вернулся интерес к жизни, работе, ваш форум заставляет отвлекаться от плохих мыслей, потому что здесь просто некогда думать о плохом. Здесь получаешь такой заряд жизненной энергии от которого хочется не просто бегать, а летать по жизни! Спасибо за вновь открытые отделы, хотя я до сих пор боюсь туда заходить, все думаю, что это какая-то ошибка.

----------


## Mazaykina

*___Ира___*,
Ирочка, не бойся, ты уже своя в доску. :wink::biggrin:

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

[IMG]http://*********org/67186.gif[/IMG]
*Уважаемые администраторы и модераторы! Большое вам спасибо за этот форум, за ваше внимание и терпение, за помощь и отзывчивость!!! От всей души вам*


*И*

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Огромнейшее спасибо тем, кто создал этот форум!
Как здорово, и я благодарю тот день, когда интернет, а может судьба, привели меня на эту страничку!
Я познакомилась с коллегами, нашла едномышленников, получила озможность ОБЩАТЬСЯ. не смотря на расстояния.
А ещё *ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО  ВАМ* за  то, что познакомилась с Марьяной,а благодаря ей- с Сашей, Вадимом и многими неравнодушными людьми!

----------


## бантики

ДОРОГИЕ АДМИНИСТРАТОРЫ И МОДЕРАТОРЫ ЭТОГО ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНОГО ФОРУМА. С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ВАС!!! ЖЕЛАЮ ВАМ, ЧТОБЫ ОСТРЫЕ КОГОТКИ БЕЛОГО ТИГРА НИКОГДА НЕ РАНИЛИ ВАС!!! ПУСТЬ ЕГО НЕЖНАЯ ШЁРСТКА СОГРЕВАЕТ И ХРАНИТ ВАС ОТ ВСЕХ БЕД!  СПАСИБО ВАС ЗА ТО ЧТО ВЫ СОЗДАЛИ!!! :flower:

----------


## Kescha

:[img]http://s13.******info/501374734254a9930cfee1947e5cae36.gif[/img]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*



> не просто бегать, а летать по жизни!


хочу присоедениться и ещё раз сказать СПАСИБО за создание форума! :Ok: 
я тоже чувствую как у меня " крылышки " растут от общения с вами! :Aga:  а ведь " партизанила "...боясь выйти на  "свет ".вышла и не жалею об этом!правда от меня пользы никакой (делиться нечем -только если эмоциями ),...да  муж сердится ,что ему меньше времени стала уделять.:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

ДОРОГИЕ НАШИ МУЖЧИНЫ: АДМИНИСТРАТОРЫ, МОДЕРАТОРЫ, НАШИ ЗАЩИТНИКИ. А В ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ НАША ПРАВОВАЯ И ТЕХНИЧЕСКАЯ ПОДДЕРЖКА! РАЗРЕШИТЕ ВЫРАЗИТЬ ВАМ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ И ПОЗДРАВИТЬ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Уважаемые Администраторы и Модераторы! У нас в Казахстане приближается большой праздник - Наурыз мейрамы. Это Новый год по мусульманскому календарю. Хочу пожелать всем Вам творческих успехов в Вашем деле, побольше радостных светлых дней, крепкого здоровья, что очень важно и конечно процветания!:smile: :flower:  :Oj: 
наурыз мейрамы құтты болсын!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Nataliya_Astana*,
Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Я хочу сказать спасибо всем создателям и идейным вдохновителям форума. Вчера исполнился год с того времени, как я зарегистрировалась здесь. Здесь я нашла много друзей, которые могут меня понять как никто другой, потому, что занимаются тем же, чем и я, и так же, как и я любят свою работу. Здесь чудесные девочки - Лена-ЛенИнг и Галя- Галчонок дарят свои потрясающие работы. Здесь я научилась вместе с дочками делать волшебные букеты из конфет. И здесь есть люди, которые даже не подозревают скорей всего о моём существовании, но которых я безмерно уважаю, и каждый раз читаю посты с изумлением, и делая для себя какие-то важные открытия - это Танюша-Курочка.
Спасибо за год радости  :flower:  и открытий  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Приветствую всех форумчан! На днях забрела к вам на форум.
Я просто в шоке! как давно искала единомышленников в своем деле.
Я в восторге от всех вас! Какие вы молодцы! :Ok: 
Да, только музыканты могут от чистого сердца так бескорыстно помогать друг другу.
У меня тоже есть чем с вами поделиться. Но нужно освоить тех нику передачи материала. Я ведь НОВИЧОК.
успехов вам всем больших и творчества!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## natascha-sam

*ДОРОГИЕ, ЛЮБИМЫЕ, САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ, САМЫЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, САМЫЕ ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ Администраторы и Модераторы!!!!!* 
Я присоединяюсь к выше сказанным словам, спасибо вам огромное за то, что вы создали такой форум!!! Спасибо огромное за ваши идеи, за ваш просто бесценный дар и полезный, интересный и самый лучший материал!!!!!!
Я очень счастлива, что нашла вас и рада общению с вами!!!!
ВЫ САМЫЕ ЛУЧШИЕ, САМЫЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, САМЫЕ (ещё раз повторюсь!!!) ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ!!!!! И ещё, спасибо вам за ваше доброе отношение к нам-вы люди широкой души!!!! 
С уважением и восхищением к вам!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
*natascha-sam*,
 Девчата, спасибо вам большое за такие теплые слова!  :Oj:

----------


## aichka

Невозможно себя сдержать, чтобы не сказать* ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО 
АДМИНИСТРАТОРАМ И МОДЕРАТОРАМ ФОРУМА!*

Милые наши, уже родные и близкие люди! Понимаете ли вы - сколько надежды, понимания, дружбы и тепла вы дарите людям?
Сколько вы помогаете всем нам советом, делом! Откликаетесь мгновенно на любую просьбу, подставляете своё плечо в нужную минуту!

Ведь у многих - форум -это единственная отдушина в жизни, и та атмосфера добродушия, гостеприимства, понимания, такта, тепла- многим заменяет семью.

А тем, у которых даже хватает семейных забот- находит здесь душевный отдых, творческую атмосферу, подпитывается желанием работать с огоньком, с энтузиазмом, набирается ума, новых идей, начинает верить в себя и в свои настоящие и будущие успехи!

Вы столько даёте людям! Дай вам Бог счастья, терпения и здоровья!

"...Всё, что заложено - нам же вернётся,
    Доброе сея - пожнём мы добро!
    Сердце твоё от любви встрепенётся!
    Пусть не погаснет солнце твоё!"

----------


## Mazaykina

*aichka*,
 Аллочка.... у меня просто нет слов. Такой подарок к празднику! Спасибо тебе, родная!!!

----------


## Lusi75

Обращаюсь, с огромнейшей благодарностью ко всей админ-и форума! 
Это первый мой форум и я влюбилась в него с первых страниц, сколько помощи он приносит новичкам, лично я прочитав много страниц об этикете ведения и конкурсах которые не нужно проводить, и много другого инфо-преклоняюсь перед ВАМИ дорогие "пчелки" которые трудятся не покладая лапок. Пусть вся добрая энергетика форумчан никогда не покидает ВАС , исполнения всех желаний Вам несущие добро , удачи во всем и здоровья.

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну вот, перед самым ДР Форума нам всем довелось изведать: а как бы это было, если б его не было... Плохо нам было и тревожно и скучали и ждали, с надеждой!
Марина и те, кто тебе помогли!!! Спасибо вам!!! Поклон!!! 
И такой вопрос: наверое сбой был достаточно серьезный, раз так долго были проблемы, может тебе пришлось потратиться на услуги дорогих програмистов???
Если да, то тебе бы помощь какую оказать, всем миром... не стесняйся!  :Aga:  Мы готовы!  :Aga:

----------


## Ларисочка

Да,я тоже мучалась этим вопросом,Иннусь! Вот сидишь,понимаешь,что твой друг сильно болен,а помочь не можешь. Но мне сказали,что мы не в силах оказать помощь. Хотя,Марина,вопрос остается в силе!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

Девчата, спасибо! И ВСЕМ, кто в эти дни  поддерживал нас, писал на почту, стучал в скайп. Трудно передать словами, ЧТО испытываешь, смотря на пустой монитор и понимаешь, что ВСЕ, больше НИЧЕГО нет. СТУПОР... И самое ужасное, когда осознаешь, что ты ответственен за тысячи человек, а сделать ничего не можешь.
Обновление версии движка форума оказалось намного сложнее и опаснее, чем мы думали раньше. Даже опытный программист, который делает нам сайт www.in-ku.com , столкнулся с непредвиденной ситуацией на сервере. За трое суток проблема была РЕШЕНА! УРААААА!!!!

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Мариночка! Переживали не только за то, что не можем попасть в свой родной и любимый домик, переживали и за вас, дорогих наших модераторов и администраторов, понимая как вам сейчас тяжело!
Огромное спасибо тем, кто помог снова засветиться на просторах Интернета "приветливым окошкам" нашего форума!
Я тоже поддерживаю вопрос , который задали девочки.
Пусть небольшой вклад, но готова внести, только когда и куда?

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Боже, какой камень с души упал  :Aga: 
Когда каждый час тыкаешься в ссылку, а в ответ - беда :frown:, и с ужасом думаешь - неужели я больше не найду этих весёлых, добрых и уже ставших родными людей.
Спасибо за то, что смогли всё вернуть, за то, что дали возможность понять ещё раз, насколько важно для всех нас это общение. Форум работает... УРА..:biggrin:

----------


## petrovna2106

От учителей музыки - огромная благодарность работникам форума, которые спасли наш коллектив.  :flower:

----------


## TIMOHA69

Мариночка огромное спасибо администрации, особенно Алексею, новому администратору. Это дорогого стоит вы столько людей творческих вместе собрали и поддерживаете наше общение, и мы понимаем какой груз ответственности на ваших плечах, Спасибо за Ваш труд. Удачи Вам.

----------


## бекарчик

Марина,большое спасибо всей команде,которая трудилась над восстановлением нашего форума!Как здорово,что все переживания ушли и всё в порядке!Это были действительно тяжелые дни и для нас тоже:переживали,а что же будет?[IMG]http://*********ru/1196755.gif[/IMG]АЛЕКСЕЮ ОТДЕЛЬНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## notka47

> наверое сбой был достаточно серьезный, раз так долго были проблемы, может тебе пришлось потратиться на услуги дорогих програмистов???
> Если да, то тебе бы помощь какую оказать, всем миром... не стесняйся!  Мы готовы!


Поддерживаю!!!  :Ok:

----------


## Muzira

Ой,ну как хорошо,что все хорошо заканчивается!А мы уж тут в панике были!Представляете?А почему сменился администратор?Может по вине прежнего все это случилось?Огромное спасибо за восстановление форума,а то в эти дни,как будто кислород перекрыли,мы все задыхались от безисходности.Такое чувство,что наш корабль тонет...Слава богу,этого не произошло!

----------


## Ветерок

Спасибо и от детей, которые СТОЛЬКО получили от форума!!!

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

Спасибо всем, кто помог сохранить ФОРУМ!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

*УРА!!!!!!! 
Огромнейшее ВАМ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!!!!
ЗА ВАШЕ ЗДОРОВЬЕ!!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/1223401m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Трудоголик

Низкий поклон администрации нашего любимого форума!  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Михаловна

Марина!Большое спасибо за вновь предоставленную возможность общения с творческим народом! :Ok:

----------


## Elena310383

ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ВАШ ТРУД!!!!!!!
Форум стал настоящей семьёй и терять было очень печально!
Это для вас  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## solnet

> Девчата, спасибо! И ВСЕМ, кто в эти дни поддерживал нас, писал на почту, стучал в скайп.


   Марина, огромное спасибо вам и всему коллективу в вашем лице за неоценимый вклад в устранении всех проблем на форуме! Уже просто невозможно представить свою жизнь без него. Прошу извинения за то, что благодарю вас только после нагрянувшей беды, а делать надо это ежедневно и ежесекундно. Но я , думаю, что вы, глядя на нашу активность на форуме, знаете, что мы все очень благодарны создателям форума за возможность общаться и быть полезным друг-другу.

----------


## Инна Р.

> сайт www.in-ku.com


Какой симпатишный!  :Ok:  Я уже там зарегилась!  :Aga:  Спасибо!  :flower:

----------


## T.BOROVIK

Да, это страшно даже от мысли, что все могло закончиться вдруг!
Конечно, мы в тысячи сердец переживали, мало понимая что происходит, и еще больше -- чем и как помочь!!!!
Замечательно, что все вернулось, пусть с потерями. Они не такие и большие в сравнении с тем, что сам оказываещься в состоянии большей потери -- потери своих друзей, которых здесь нашел!!!
Огромное спасибо!!!
Здоровья всем тем, кто помог форуму быть, и пусть здоровым надолго будет сам форум.

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Представляете?А почему сменился администратор?Может по вине прежнего все это случилось?


О смене администратора не было ни единого слова. Была информация о новом, еще одном администраторе форума Алексее. (Хуже нет, когда домыслы бросают тень на кого бы то ни было) Вопрос по администраторстве Алексея, был решен давно, так как он разработчик сайта, частью которого является форум.

----------


## краля

Уважаемые АДМИНИСТРАТОРЫ ФОРУМА -БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!Ваш труд безценен, вы наши спасители!Здоровья всем и благополучия нашему форуму!

----------


## говорушка

БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО !!! ПУСТЬ УДАЧА НЕ ПРОХОДИТ МИМО ВАС!!!

----------


## кикимаджа

Мне так не хватало форума, ведь для все форумчани стали родными и мне было очень одиноко без форума. Огромное спасибо, просто СПАСИБИЩЕ, за то что вы смогли выстоять и отстоять этот замечательный форум.

----------


## Valesy

Уважаемые Администраторы форума! Спасибо вам за ваш величайший труд!
*БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО, ПУСТЬ ФОРУМ ЖИВЕТ!
ЛЮБАЯ БЕДА ПУСТЬ МИМО ПРОЙДЕТ!!!*

----------


## Тира

> И такой вопрос: наверое сбой был достаточно серьезный, раз так долго были проблемы, может тебе пришлось потратиться на услуги дорогих програмистов???


[QUOTE=Ёжик]Если да, то тебе бы помощь какую оказать, всем миром... не стесняйся! Мы готовы!
Присоединяюсь!!!!!

----------


## Тира

> И такой вопрос: наверое сбой был достаточно серьезный, раз так долго были проблемы, может тебе пришлось потратиться на услуги дорогих програмистов???
> Если да, то тебе бы помощь какую оказать, всем миром... не стесняйся! Мы готовы!


 На этот вопрос Марина почему-то не даёт ответ!!! Не стесняйся!Если надо-поможем!!!

----------


## Абюл45

Хочу поблагодарить администраторов форума, сказать огромное спасибо, :flower:  за то, что мы снова можем общаться, оказывается этого общения мне не хватало, как кислорода...у меня болезнь - форумания...ещё раз СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВАШ ТРУД!

----------


## NilaI

*БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО АДМИНИСТРАТОРАМ ЗА РЕНОВАЦИЮ САЙТА!
ФОРУМЧАНЕ СНОВА МОГУТ ОБЩАТЬСЯ!* __

----------


## Grosmat

Большое спасибо администраторам, за то, что мы вновь можем все здесь общаться! 
Пусть все в вашей жизни будет :Ok:

----------


## Дания

Спасибо преогромное всем, кто создал этот замечательный форум. Как было бы нам сейчас всем плохо без нашего любимого и дорогого домика.
"Как хорошо, что всё хорошо кончается!"

----------


## a_k_gib

*Уважаемая Администрация сайта! Персонально - Алексей!
Выражаю вам огромную благодарность за реанимацию нашего  форума.
К скольким людям вернулась возможность общаться, помогать друг-другу, узнавать новое...!

И ещё, господа, то о чём я сейчас подумала, меня саму привело в трепет. А ЧТО, ЕСЛИ ЭТОТ СБОЙ - ЭТО ИСПЫТАНИЕ СВЫШЕ?

И МЫ, УВЕРЕНА, ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ ПРОШЛИ ЭТО ИСПЫТАНИЕ! 

Господа! поздравляю всех нас!*

----------


## Иньчик

Несказанно рада восстановлению форума.Без вас уже не жить,без вас нам не творить,спасибо за заботу и огромный подвиг ваших сверхвозможностей,ребята!
ВЕЛИКИЙ ДАР -СОТВОРИТЬ ДЛЯ ЛЮДЕЙ СЧАСТЬЕ! Вы это сделали-мы счастливы.СПАСИБО!!!! :flower:

----------


## МУЗОК

Мариночка!!! 
Спасибо за Ваш титанический труд и огромную работу, проводящуюся Вами и Вашей командой. Думаю, что мы все (во всяком случае я - уже пару месяцев) переживаем за судьбу НАШЕГО ФОРУМА. И если вопрос будет ставиться так: выживет или нет НАШ ФОРУМ, то несмотря на маленькие зарплаты, мы сможем выделять все небольшую сумму ежемесячно или раз в год на поддержку работы Форума. Я думаю, что это будет мизер, ведь нас много и мы все искренне желаем общаться, творить, расти профессионально.

----------


## Тик Так

Люди!!Спасибо Вам,что вы вернули этот замечательный, интереснейший, полезный и дружный форум!!
Его жутко не хватало..(((но я почему то была уверена,что его админы что нибудь придумают для его восстановления.. :Aga: 
В общем, Мариночку и всех Нас,с ещё одним рождением форума!!:)
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Цветик

Здесь уже очень много слов поддержки и благодарности сказано нашим уважаемым администраторам, и я  присоединяюсь ко всему вышесказанному!

И пусть я повторюсь, но сказать спасибо я тоже должна!
Милые администраторы Вам честь и хвала!
Вы вновь подарили нам форум ин-ку,
И от всей души я Вас благодарю!
Здесь  каждый из нас нашел новых  друзей,
Здесь столько идей, здесь столько затей!
И руку помощи каждый готов протянуть,
И в трудную минуту поддержать и даже всплакнуть!
А Вы смогли нам все это вернуть!
Спасибо еще раз, нет, тысячу раз!
За то, что несете всем столько добра!
Вы дарите радость нам, а так же успех!
Пусть  труд ваш не знает больше помех!
И  пусть процветает форум всегда!
А Вам я хочу пожелать здоровья и счастья!
Любви и тепла!
И низкий поклон за ваш труд! И еще…
Ни пуха всем вам, ни пера!

----------


## Полякова Ольга

С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ, ФОРУМ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## тапочка74

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо за такой прекрасный сайт!!!! Я недавно тут, но так много для себя открыла...Самое главное, что несмотря ни на что, люди остались добрые и отзывчтые, всегда помогут и подскажут,а это редкость в нашей жизни. Надеюсь со временем найти тут друзей и сама буду стараться помочь.Спасибо за ваш труд и терпение от нас новичков.

----------


## надюшка311

Спасибо большое организаторам форума! Ваш сайт, как глоток воздуха для творческих людей. Здесь столько нужной и полезной информации, которая помогает нам в работе, а люди готовы помочь в любой момент, ведь ни один вопрос не остается без ответа.Огромное вам человеческое СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Видео

Марина, спасибо за доверие!

----------


## Наталья Громова

Спасибо за то, что есть такой форум, к его копилке прибегаем иногда, Ну и что , что  темы закрыты, правильно, он- для общения, но мы- пользователи должны быть благодарны и тому, что есть. будем стараться общаться,  может сим-сим откроется. ребята- модераторы, спасибо за ваш труд!!!!

----------


## Лидия_56

Я работаю в детском саду муз.руководителем.Ваш форум для меня это неоценимая помощь в работе.Очень много материала брала с форума.Но сейчас не могу зайти в некоторые разделы.Очень жаль.Форум отличный. Желаю вам успехов.Может разберусь и для меня откроются разделы вашего форума.

----------


## Наталi

Администрация!!!! Вы - молодцы! Огромное Вам СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> может сим-сим откроется.





> Может разберусь и для меня откроются разделы вашего форума.


Не может, а точно откроется АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ для ВСЕХ, кто к этому стремится! :wink:

----------


## tattochka

Спасибо создателям за такой чудесный дом! Мы  все люди творческие и недостатка в общении у нас не бывает, но здесь совсем другое...Здесь люди которые тебя понимают априори, которые были в твоей шкуре и которым можно излить всё не боясь, что тебя не поймут, засмеют...а это так ценно в нашем мире, потому что даже самые близкие люди порой не могут понять, почему мы так переживаем за свою работу, за свою жизнь...СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

ПРИВЕТСТВУЕМ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН В НОВОМ ДОМЕ IN-KU!
Администрация форума благодарит от всего сердца замечательных программистов СТАСА И DANIE
Уф-ф! Еле нашла как связаться [IMG]http://s5.******info/2e5e86e455af663a4c044837e90e52aa.gif[/IMG] 
Спасибо ВАМ!!! 
[IMG]http://s4.******info/47c8ccf8c074ed41c67a652198ffc1d3.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Lotos Kay

Спасибо большое за новый дизайн!

----------


## Марина 66

Присоединяюсь к хору поздравлений и благодарностей!!!!! Спасибо, что ВЫ есть!!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

[IMG]http://s13.******info/501374734254a9930cfee1947e5cae36.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s13.******info/501374734254a9930cfee1947e5cae36.gif[/IMG]
Саша (SOSED) и Володя (V. Kostrov)!!! Огромное ВАМ спасибо за помощь музыкальным руководителям.

----------


## тапочка74

Мариночка это тебе, за то что со мной столько мучилась.

----------


## тапочка74

Почемута картинка не вставилась...

----------


## тапочка74



----------


## тапочка74

получилось получилось..... Мариночка Это ТЕБЕ!!!!!!

----------


## EVI

Спасибо! С каждым днем все интереснее на форуме!

[IMG]http://*********net/9366.jpg[/IMG]

Это,Вам, уважаемые админ, программисты и модераторы за неустанную заботу о нас!

[IMG]http://*********net/6294.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kescha

Марина , сообщаю-всё действует!!! :Ok: 
ко мне вернулись наши буквы. :Aga: 
я так рада.спасибо всем за вашу работу. :flower: 
так хочется побыстрее понять всё это новое,а то чувствую себя как 
не в своей тарелке.

----------


## Сильва

Наконец-то и в кабинет смогла попасть! Ребята, всем огромное спасибо - и администрации, и отдельно - программистам. Спасибо, что вы у нас есть. Благодаря вам у нас и интересная работа, и творческое общение, и новые друзья.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

ЖАЛОБА!!! Сегодня не могла оторваться от монитора ОДИННАДЦАТЬ!!!! часов. Не просто интересно, а потрясающе здорово в новом доме. Семья хозяйку потеряла....
Прошу обеспечить семью обедом и ужином, а так же привести в порядок квартиру, можно еще и постирать. А уж если за меня завтра банкет проведете, то я вообще отсюда не уйду....

Спасибо за титанический труд!!! Скучала... Честное слово! Не могу насытиться, читаю взахлеб...

----------


## TAMATA

Низкий поклон администрации, что в нашем доме так чисто и уютно!!!!!!!
_Спасибо вам за ваш труд и заботу!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## маскарад1

:Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: СКАЗАТЬ СПАСИО НИЧЕГОНЕ СКАЗАТЬ!
 ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ И ПРОЦВЕТАЙТЕ И ПОЖАЛУЙСТА БОЛЬШЕ НЕ ПРОПАДАЙТЕ!
ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ- КОГДА ТЫ РЯДОМ- НАМ НИЧЕГО НЕ СТРАШНО- НИ ДОЖДЬ НИ ХОЛОДНЫЙ ВЕТЕР!  :Vishenka 24: 
СПАСИО ТЕБЕ НАШ ЯСНЫЙ! ЗА ТО,ЧТО ТЫ ЕСТЬ НАСВЕТЕ!!!!! :Vishenka 34:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## larusya_

Спасибо за обновленный форум!  :Laie 36: 
 С каждым днем открываю что-то новое, удобное в работе! 
Творческих успехов организаторам, программистам и участникам!!!!!!!!! 
 :Vishenka 33:   :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## МУЗОК

_Спасибо ВАМ, дорогие наши организаторы, за этот замечательный год, проведённый рядом с ВАМИ!_ 
_С наступающим Новым годом!_
_ Всех ВАМ благ и УДАЧ!_

----------


## larusya_

* Шановні організатори та працівники сайта, дякую за привітання!
А зараз, прийміть і мої найщиріші вітання з Новим роком та Різдвом Христовим. 
Нехай ці свята – вісники оновлення, мрій і сподівань – принесуть Вам і Вашій родині добро, мир і достаток. 
Бажаю кохання у серці, любові у душі!
Бажаю, щоб у новому році Ви зробили все те, про що так давно мріяли. 
Щастя Вам, міцного здоров’я, здійснення найзаповітніших бажань. З Новим Роком!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1144115m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## krivosheina70

Спасибо администрации сайта, за огромную, кропотливую работу.
От всей души поздравляю всех  С Новым Годом!!! Желаю творческих успехов!

----------


## O-lusha

О, великий и могучий in-ku! Спасибо тебе огромное от фотографа тёти Оли! Сидела она грустная, не знала, под какую музыку слайд-шоу с новогоднего утренника клеить, но знала зато, что есть место заветное,где таких путников помощь ждёт неотложная. И нашла она там, конечно же, что искала! Спасибо вам, люди добрые!

----------


## Lana-1969

Огромное спасибо всем тем ,кто создал этот форум,всем кто поддерживает его.Счастья,процветания.творческих успехов!

----------


## МУЗОК

*Дорогие друзья! 
Поздравляю ВАС с праздником - 
ДНЁМ ЗАЩИТНИКА ОТЕЧЕСТВА! 
Будьте здоровы!* 

 

*Во все века Российские мужи, 
Своим геройством в войнах побеждали, 
Все - офицеры, конюхи, пажи, 
За честь России - жизни отдавали. 
И в вас Российский дух не ослабел, 
Мы видим в вас героев прошлых, славных, 
Вы совершите много нужных дел 
Для милых женщин и для всей державы!*

----------


## л-л-л

Спасибо, спасибо и ещё раз СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## таташа

Очень спасибо Владимиру Кострову за оказанную помощь!!! Если бы не он , не писать мне еще до 30 сообщений, а благодаря этому отзывчивому человеку я снова на странице инструкторов !!!Желаю Вам ,Владимир , здоровья и благополучия! Это здорово, когда есть такие люди , а ведь я уже почти потеряла надежду, а он помог и не отказал, вот так!!!!

----------


## PAN

> а он помог и не отказал, вот так!!!!



Не иначе по блату... :Grin:

----------


## lapitup

Всем спасибо большое!!!Многому я здесь научилась, прежде всего имея такое желание. Получила и вдохновение. Написала аж 2 программы за то время, пока я с вами.И все глядя на таких корифеев и звездочек. Боюсь, что слов мало будет, но СПАСИБО!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

Разрешите мне выразить на этой странице ОГРОМНУЮ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ нашему уважаемому Пану-Павлу Адясову, за помощь в юридических вопросах,возникших по личному делу( о наследстве). Спасибо за профессионализм,отзывчивость. Завидую по -хорошему  жителям Нижнего Новгорода, они имеют возможность обращаться к таким профессионалам!  Павел! Вы-молодец!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Я тоже хочу сказать ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо, администрации форума, за то , что "в спешке" НЕ ЗАБЫЛИ ПРО ......

----------


## нарейка

Огромная, преогромная благодарность администрации!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Алена345

Не покидает желание поблагодарить администрацию сайта
 за проделанную работу! В оформлении нашего нового музыкального дома! насколько стало уютнее на форуме! Всё качается,
 а с какой любовью всё обустроенно,множество очень удобных функций!
 Отдельная благодарность Mazaykina, которая приняла меня в свой коллектив, с пожеланием новых свершений!

----------


## Алена345

Дорогие мои, хочу поздравить вас с праздником и подарить вам стих:
 Да здравствует Первое Мая
 Весенний и праздничный день,
 Природа весной просыпается
 И расцветает сирень.
 Давайте дарить поздравления
 Любимым родным и друзьям
 Скажите как сильно вы любите,
 Как все они дороги Вам!

----------


## irinka26

[IMG]http://s17.******info/d8d03259c7ef6e9b74d6355e6453d080.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Cvetok-030303

Хочется выразить благодарность основателям форума!!!!Большое вам спасибо и низкий поклон!!!!для меня форум стал вторым домом....каждую свободную минутку я тут!!!!!Столько всего ...Спасибо!!!!и это так мало для Вас!!!

----------


## yana.k

Огромнейшее спасибо за прекрасный форум!для меня это большая помощь в работе!!!!

----------


## strekoza31

Большое спасибо авторам и администрации за такой нужный форум, особенно лично для меня как для начинающего физкультурника этот форум просто кладезь знаний. Всем огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## mar-shall

Очень здорово, что возобновилась рассылка на почту!!! Здорово! Спасибо!

----------


## avdeev2000

Спасибо за прекрасный форум!!!  :Tender: и ПОЧЕМУ Я РАНЬШЕ НЕ ОБЩАЛАСЬ???

----------


## alekskash

Спасибо за форум! Здесь очень интересно, уютно. И можно найти новых друзей.  :Taunt:

----------


## svoya

Спасибо за форум,где собрались талантливые люди единомышленники!!!

----------


## МУЗОК



----------


## Лариса12

Авторов и администраторов, а также всех пользователей с Рождеством Христовым, с Рождением Света!

----------


## Domis

Всю администрацию и авторов форума с Наступающим Новым годом и Рождеством. Спасибо,что вы есть!

----------


## ghjcnb

Новогодние поздравления организаторам форума за творческий  подход в вашей работе.

----------


## mar-shall

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! Добрался после праздников наконец-то за компьютер, и первым делом - на любимый форум! СПАСИБО, за то, что вы есть! Спасибо за организацию форума и за вашу всестороннюю поддержку!!! УРРРААА!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

_Дорогие друзья, форумчане!
 Если вы любите наш форум, благодарны ему и администрации, имеете творческий потенциал, талантливы, умеете сочинять стихи или даже песни, приглашаю вас принять участие в конкурсе "Признайся форуму в любви!" 
[IMG]http://*********ru/833453.png[/IMG]
О конкурсе  читать ЗДЕСЬ._

----------


## Galina-slutsk

УВАЖАЕМАЯ АДМИНИСТРАЦИЯ,ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВАС С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!!! 

 Весь год мы очень заняты делами,
 Куда -то все торопимся, спешим,
 И тем кто дорог, тем кто рядом с нами,
 О добрых чувствах редко говорим,
 И Рождество так важно и так нужно,
 Чтобы слова сердечные сказать
 И тем кого мы любим, с кем мы дружим,
 Добра, здоровья, счастья, пожелать.
 СПАСИБО ЗА ЧУДЕСНЫЙ ФОРУМ, ЭТО МОЯ ОТДУШИНА...ЭТО МОЯ ЖИЗНЬ...

----------


## Julietka

_Действительно, очень полезный и нужный сайт! По разносторонности, разнообразию, творческим находкам, посещаемости и альтруизму, наверное, может считаться самым лучшим в инете!_

----------


## Julietka

Самое интересное, побывав на этом сайте, обнаруживаешь, что становишься лучше, добрее и чище! А в наше время это так важно!

----------


## Grosmat

Здравствуйте все!Хочется сказать огромное спасибо  всем создателям нашего любимого форума! За время прибывания здесь, в нашем любимом домика( так ласково мы его сейчас называем), у меня появилось много друзей, подруг, которые в любую минутку придут на помощь. 
Огромное спасибо Марине,В.Кострову, Саше, Николаю и всем всем, , кто не считаясь со своим личным временем, в короткие сроки помогают восстановить работу форума после  небольших сбоев. Наш сайт самый лучший! И пусть он как можно дольше живет и процветает!!!!

----------


## Ирыська

Ну вот нашла эту страничку. Хочу сказать БОЛЬШОе СПАСИБО всем создателеям этого форума! Всем участникам, которые выставляют свои наработки, материалы, свои творческие идеи!!! Я нашла для себя очень много нового и нужного для своей работы!!! Желаю всем здоровья и творческого вдохновления! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## МУЗОК

_Дорогие наши мужчины! 
Поздравляю 
_


*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС, ДОРОГИЕ!!!... 

Бывает в людях качество одно, 
 Оно дано нам или не дано, 
 Когда строчит в горячке пулемёт, 
 Один лежит, другой бежит вперёд. 
 И так во всем, и всюду, и всегда, 
 Когда на плечи свалится беда, 
 Когда за горло жизнь тебя возьмёт, 
 Один лежит, другой бежит вперёд. 
 Ну, что поделать, видно так заведено: 
 Давайте в рюмки разольем вино. 
 Мой первый тост и мой последний тост 
 За тех, кто поднимался в полный рост!*

----------


## Dzvino4ok3

_Спасибо Вам за знакомство,
 Спасибо Вам за тепло,
 Спасибо Вам за ФОРУМ,
 СПАСИБО ВАМ - ЗА ВСЁ!_

*Анимации Благодарность*

----------


## Valenta

_Счастливой пасхи искренне желаю,
Христос воскрес - вот главные слова!
Пускай Господь от бед уберегает,
И наградит за добрые дела!!!_

----------


## nota-12

Еще ничего не понимаю...., плохо ориентируюсь на сайте....., но, думаю, будет интересно........

----------


## GilyMari

> Еще ничего не понимаю...., плохо ориентируюсь на сайте....., но, думаю, будет интересно........


Здесь очень интересно и много можно найти полезного. Присоединяйтесь к нам, может и мы чему поучимся у Вас!

----------


## Juliasha_

Спасибо вам за такой чудестный форум!!!! За ваш труд который вы вложили в него... :Yes4:

----------


## МУЗОК

*С праздником! с Днём Победы!

*

*Дорогие друзья, эта жестокая никчемная война коснулась каждого из нас. Мы живём в разных уголках мира. Но сегодня, читая праздничные поздравления, мы ощущаем невероятное единство своих помыслов. Каждый думает: дай БОГ нам мира... Слёзы сами появляются у нас в глазах. И мы помним, и говорим СПАСИБО, и надеемся на светлый мир без войны, голода и разрухи. Спасибо всем, кто выжил и защитил РОДИНУ  и весь МИР. Спасибо тем, кто погиб, защищая свою семью, РОДИНУ... Низкий поклон всем воевавшим, и живым, и погибшим...* 

*Его зарыли в шар земнной...
С. Орлов 

Его зарыли в шар земной,
 А был он лишь солдат,
 Всего, друзья, солдат простой,
 Без званий и наград.
 Ему как мавзолей земля -
 На миллион веков,
 И Млечные Пути пылят
 Вокруг него с боков.
 На рыжих скатах тучи спят,
 Метелицы метут,
 Грома тяжелые гремят,
 Ветра разбег берут.
 Давным-давно окончен бой...
 Руками всех друзей
 Положен парень в шар земной,
 Как будто в мавзолей...*

----------


## Ольга Штерн

целую речь написала и опять. торопясь. потеряла..
 Марина, Админушка дорогая. спасибо за все- за форум, за общение и за то, что ты есть!!!!!

второй раз я не повторю все мысли-чувства, которые я выкладывала в своей речи - это слова....Главное, Мариночка, помни, что я тебе очень благодарна и прошу прощения за те моменты, которые когда-то не поняла...
ИН-Ку - это мой второй дом. спасибо, дорогая Админовна за счастье общения за то, что я нашла друзей. которые за тысячу километров меня поймут и помогут!!!!!
Мариночка, береги себя!!!!!

----------


## журавлик

Всем огромное спасибо за творчество, за вдохновение, за идеи!!! Вы просто кладовая мыслей!!! Вы - мозг!!!

----------


## Активистк@

Тоже хочу сказать огромное спасибо администрации за этот сайт! Форумов в интернете видела много, но подобного - нет!
Его уникальность - в бескрайних кладезях знаний! Открыв его страницы,оторваться невозможно, хочется читать ещё и ещё (хуже семечек затягивает :Yes4: ). И ещё - действовать! Увидев вершины мастерства, не хочется оставаться посредственностью))) Благодаря форуму я стала делать первые шаги там, где раньше побоялась бы...
Но помимо обучения, форум - это общение! Человек в большинстве своём тянется к компании. В большинстве профессий это реализовано - коллег видят каждый день, в профессиональные праздники выслушивают хвалу и оды... У тамады иначе. Редко какой ведущий (особенно начинающий) в дружеских отношениях с конкурентами. Таких, кто может спокойно обсуждать с ними рабоче-творческие моменты - единицы. Друзья, клиенты, родственники могут высказать восторг или "фи" по поводу внешней стороны работы, результатов, но кто сможет обсудить сомнения по поводу новой "изюмки"? 
А форум Ин-ку дал возможность почувствовать себя в команде, стане единомышленников, семье - кому как))) Здесь можно похвастаться и поплакаться, получить и дать совет (или пинок)))). Я здесь всего несколько месяцев, но уже очень многие аватарки и ники для меня - живые люди, каждый со своим характером.. Мудрые, ироничные, весёлые, добрые и - талантливые!
Когда я смотрю видео и фото со встреч -я не могу передать свои мысли... Это счастье - быть со своими друзьями на одной волне, смеяться, чудить, наслаждаться безумствами и творить из воздуха!
Я очень благодарна этому форуму. И очень надеюсь попасть на тамадею)))

----------


## galatea681

Благодарю администрацию, что приняли на форум!

----------


## Я&нина

Благодарю всех мастеров ин-ку, за подсказки, за возможность творить)

----------


## Сашенция

Сайт очень интересный, очень полезный! Спасибо большое всем за разработки, подсказки и помощь в создании прекрасного!

----------


## KUZJA128

Огромное спасибо! Большое спасибо! И еще раз спасибо! 
Мне кажется, что не устану благодарить создателей сайта! Это просто гениальная идея, которая только могла прийти людям в голову! 
Спасибо огромнейшее всем основателям и создателям. 
И низкий поклон всем, кто сейчас работает над тем, чтобы форум жил и развивался! Спасибо!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2561264m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Н@т@ли

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО СОЗДАТЕЛЯМ ИНТЕРНАЦИОНАЛЬНОГО ДОМА ТВОРЧЕСТВА! Столько интересных людей, интересных идей, интересных праздников! А в многообразии тем - просто можно заблудиться. Я на сайте недавно, но так хочется быть полезной, делиться своими наработками. Спасибо всем!!! :Vishenka 33:  Творческих вам успехов!!!

----------


## iraarhipova78

А я даже и не знаю, как словами выразить благодарность создателям форума и всем талантливым людям которые так щедро делятся своими наработками... Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо и еще 1000 раз спасибо! Новых вам идей и удачного их воплощения! :Ok:

----------


## Nafica

Добрый вечер Ольга! Извините . чувствую. что делаю не правильно и не там пишу. но не получилось у меня больше нигде.Я не просто новичок, а видимо" глупый новичок".Мне просто очень хочется сказать всем большое спасибо, а то я бегом" бегу"-у мужа скоро Юбилей 50 лет.Думала, что отведу и потом всем скажу девочкам индивидуальное спасибо и сама поделюсь чем-нибудь.Но. времени мало, мне надо ещё справится с волнением и страхом.Ой, это наверное лишнее.Спасибо Вам , я всегда с молоду восторгалась. таким людям. как Вы Все на этом форуме. Читаю и слюньки текут.Я просто у друзей немного провожу, радую их.Преклоняюсь перед вами и всего Вам наилутшего. Надеюсь, мы ещё встретимся!

----------


## оксана1271

Спасибо за отличный сайт! Много хороших. нужных тем.

----------


## Виктор З

Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо!!! Это действительно полезный сайт!

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

Спасибо большое за такой прекрасный сайт.Я так рада что нашла вас и где были мои глаза раньше.

----------


## galina_vid

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ организаторам сайта от всех музыкальных руководителей детских садов КАЗАХСТАНА.Успехов и процветания,счастья и материального благополучия в новом году. С уважением Galina

----------


## astashkina

Я,пока что новичок, но уже почувствовала вкус общения! И все благодаря человечным Человекам! Спасибочки, огромное!!!!!!!

----------


## Гулечка

:Taunt: 

Теперь этот сайт занимает мое основное время отдыха)))))) :Vah:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

А я хочу сказать СПАСИБО ИН-КУ за возможность иметь друзей по всему миру! Сегодня вернулась из Ставрополя с семинара.Это необыкновенное удовольствие видеть ожившие аватарки,слышать свой никнейм. И в любом городе не чувствуешь себя одиноким.В каждом уголке России и СНГ точно есть люди,которые по форуму стали уже близкими! Вот уж правда широка география нашего форума!!!Спасибо за это Марине Зайкиной!

----------


## Живинка

Жаль, что раньше не узнала о Вас! Но лучше сейчас, чем никогда! Класс!!! Спасибо, что вы есть! Жду доступа к интересным темам!

----------


## Юля Чёрная

Огромное спасибо администрации за форум! Почти месяц брожу по улицам этой замечательной страны IN-KU, разинув рот, где-то забывая постучаться, поздороваться... Сказывается давняя привычка, накопав что-то полезное, сразу тащить к себе в нору! Осознала я вину, меру, степень, глубину!

[IMG]http://*********org/3470978m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Geshka

Спасибо всем организаторам Форума. Не перевелись ещё энтузиасты в мире!!!! Я новичок. Год назад зарегистрировалась и попыталась "взять" Форум нахрапом. Ничего не получилось, ничего не поняла. Сейчас вернулась, но к "материалам" ещё даже не прикасалась. Только пытаюсь вникнуть в систему Форума. Благодаря тому, что начинаю сначала, что-то уже получается. Великое дело вы "затеяли", объединяя нас всех таких разных... Не перестаю удивляться, какая работа проделана, сколько силы у вас, сколько старания и терпения....

----------


## ИрихаК

Хочу сказать спасибо организаторам форума.Ведь нам начинающим очень трудно без поддержки профессионалов . А тут можно посмотреть как правильно и грамотно сделать торжество настоящим праздником..спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## ATLANTIS

Спасибо за то,что я с вами...

----------


## КиТ,который КоТ

Спасибо что вы есть!!!! Жаль раньше не знал о вашем существовании!!

----------


## poljanka

ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ !!! Я НЕСКАЗАННО БЛАГОДАРНА ВСЕМ ВАМ !!!!!! ЗА МОЕ ЗАОЧНОЕ ОБУЧЕНИЕ, ЗА ПОМОЩЬ В РАБОТЕ, ЗА ВАШИ ШИКАРНЫЕ ИДЕИ ,ЗА ДРУЖЕСКИЕ ОТНОШЕНИЯ,ЗА КАЖДЫЙ ТЁПЛЫЙ ,УЮТНЫЙ ДОМИК ОТКРЫВШИЙСЯ НА ЭТОМ ФОРУМЕ !!!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ !!! КАЖДОЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЕ КОТОРОЕ Я ПРОВОЖУ -ЭТО ВАША ЗАСЛУГА !!! СКОЛЬКО ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ !!!!! Я СЧАСТЛИВА , ЧТО У МЕНЯ ТАКИЕ УЧИТЕЛЯ !!! ВСЁ , ЧТО У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ЭТО ТОЛЬКО БЛАГОДАРЯ ВАМ -  ФЕЯМ МУЗЫКИ !!!!! Сегодня пережила очередное городское мероприятие и это мой крик души, обратится ко всем Вам с благодарностью!!! Ещё раз СПАСИБО !!!!

----------


## Stashynj

> ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ !!! Я НЕСКАЗАННО БЛАГОДАРНА ВСЕМ ВАМ !!!!!! ЗА МОЕ ЗАОЧНОЕ ОБУЧЕНИЕ, ЗА ПОМОЩЬ В РАБОТЕ, ЗА ВАШИ ШИКАРНЫЕ ИДЕИ ,ЗА ДРУЖЕСКИЕ ОТНОШЕНИЯ,ЗА КАЖДЫЙ ТЁПЛЫЙ ,УЮТНЫЙ ДОМИК ОТКРЫВШИЙСЯ НА ЭТОМ ФОРУМЕ !!!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ !!! КАЖДОЕ МЕРОПРИЯТИЕ КОТОРОЕ Я ПРОВОЖУ -ЭТО ВАША ЗАСЛУГА !!! СКОЛЬКО ТАЛАНТЛИВЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ !!!!! Я СЧАСТЛИВА , ЧТО У МЕНЯ ТАКИЕ УЧИТЕЛЯ !!! ВСЁ , ЧТО У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ЭТО ТОЛЬКО БЛАГОДАРЯ ВАМ -  ФЕЯМ МУЗЫКИ !!!!! Сегодня пережила очередное городское мероприятие и это мой крик души, обратится ко всем Вам с благодарностью!!! Ещё раз СПАСИБО !!!!


ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ))) :Party:

----------


## mariSh_a

:Благодарю администрацию за такой теплый и уютный дом, где объединились творческие люди !!  :Oj: Хочу всех поздравить 



*ЖЕЛАЮ ВСЕМ УДАЧИ !* :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Жар-птица

Огромное спасибо администрации форума за предоставленную возможность профессионального общения. Ваш форум на мой взгляд - лучший среди всех форумов данного направления

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Спасибо организаторам этого сайта,вы просто не представляете какую пользу он нам приносит.От всех нас большой и низкий поклон!

----------


## Натик22

Здравствуйте, я новичок, но судя по предоставленному перечню работ на  форуме, хочу отметить профессионализм, трудолюбие и талант администрации вашего очень продвинутого сайта, за то, что Вы представляете новичкам поле деятельности для развития, всячески поощряете и поддерживаете.

----------


## Смолянинова

Хочется выразить благодарность. Я все думаю, ведь правильная поговорка есть, одна голова хорошо, а две лучше. Посмотришь что люди делают, по своему немного (под себя переделаешь) и здорово. Все таки хорошо, что есть такой форум и люди которые помогают. Спасибо.

----------


## liliya_1705

Спасибо администрации за создание этого форума.  :040:

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Форум огромный и в палне количества пользователь, и в плане объёма информации.Спасибо за его создание !!!!!! Процветания!!!

----------


## Алена43

*Огромная благодарность и низкий поклон создателям нашего форума. Очень многому здесь научилась, познакомилась с замечательными людьми - мастерами своего дела. Успехов Вам и процветания!!! С праздником Весны!!!*
[img]http://*********ru/6975625.gif[/img]

----------


## malichits@mail.ru

Спасибо за создание такого прекрасного всезнающего форума.

----------


## зірка

Хочу выразить огромную благодарность создателям за такой чудесный, а главное полезный форум. :062:

----------


## Ivica

_Спасибо вам за волшебное пристанище для творческих пилигримов, за то, что в необъятном лабиринте комнат всегда можно найти свою, в которой горит маленький очаг большого будущего._ 
*С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! ВСЕМ МИРА И ДОБРА!!!*

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Зашла поздравить ВАС с НАСТУПИВШИМ,Новым Годом! Пусть год Обезьянки,будет счастливее уходящего!

----------


## elmira67

> ДОРОГИЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ !!! Я НЕСКАЗАННО БЛАГОДАРНА ВСЕМ ВАМ !!!!!! ЗА МОЕ ЗАОЧНОЕ ОБУЧЕНИЕ, ЗА ПОМОЩЬ В РАБОТЕ, ЗА ВАШИ ШИКАРНЫЕ ИДЕИ ,ЗА ДРУЖЕСКИЕ ОТНОШЕНИЯ,ЗА КАЖДЫЙ ТЁПЛЫЙ ,УЮТНЫЙ ДОМИК ОТКРЫВШИЙСЯ НА ЭТОМ ФОРУМЕ !!!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ !!!


Присоединяюсь!!!

----------


## tanjika

Хороший форум, как я раньше его не находила...

----------


## Irina_Irina

*Спасибо огромное администрации форума! Очень уютный дом с добрыми отзывчивыми жителями. Очень рада, что являюсь жителем этого дома! Всех поздравляю с весенними праздниками 8 марта и Масленицей!*  С уважением И.М.

----------

nezabudka-8s (09.03.2016)

----------


## elmira67

Сегодня, в свой День Рождения, открываю страницы форума И ..... что я вижу..... Открытка мне - поздравительная!!!  Как же я обрадовалась!!!!!!! СПАСИБО БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ И ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ, которые присоединились к поздравлениям!!!!!!! СПА-СИ-БО!!! ПРОЦВЕТАНИЯ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ И НАШЕМУ ФОРУМУ!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (20.07.2016)

----------


## irinavalalis

Огромное спасибо администрации форума за проявленное внимание ко мне и поздравление с днём рождения! Это право очень-очень приятно! Желаю Вам здоровья, всегда хорошего настроения и процветания Нашему форуму - он действительно ДОМ! Отличное, правильное название! Благодарю! Вы - супер команда!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (26.11.2016)

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

Здравствуйте я хочу сказать слова благодарности всей администрации сайта спасибо вам большое за такой сайт за то что меня не удалили я не была ровно год сидела с маленьким ребенком .А вчера зашла думала все все дороги для меня закрыты.А оказалось как сильно я ошиблась.Спасибо вам большое.

----------

nezabudka-8s (26.11.2016)

----------


## макушка

Огромное спасибо любимому, обожаемому "In-Ku", администрации и всем форумчанам, за поздравительную открытку с днем рождения!!!Это очень приятный сюрприз!!! Сейчас вышла на новую работу, все с нуля( открылся новый образовательный комплекс).И к сожалению редко бываю на сайте.Но как же я вам всем благодарна, за новые горизонты, за ваши таланты и внимание, за дружбу и позитив!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (26.11.2016)

----------


## alinaua

Спасибо за форум, огромный объем информации...

----------


## MAGIC

Благодарю администрацию форума за поздравление с днем рождения.Если честно,то не ожидала и была приятно удивлена.Спасибо за внимание и неравнодушие.

----------


## lenamiledy

МОЙ ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ! Я ТАК БЛАГОДАРНА И ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЬНА ЗА-ТО, ЧТО ВПЕРВЫЕ МЕНЯ ПОЗДРАВИЛИ С ЮБИЛЕЕМ! ЗАЙДЯ НА ФОРУМ, УВИДЕЛА КРУПНЫМ ШРИФТОМ СВОЁ ИМЯ, Я БЫЛА ШОКИРОВАНА. Я ТАК РАДОВАЛАСЬ, НЕ ОПИСАТЬ ВСЕ МОЕ СОСТОЯНИЕ СЛОВАМИ. ЭТО ВСЕ ПРОИСХОДИЛО РЕАЛЬНО, СО МНОЙ, МНЕ НЕ ВЕРИЛОСЬ.ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО! НЕ ДУМАЛА, ЧТО НА МЕНЯ НА ФОРУМЕ ОБРАТЯТ ВНИМАНИЕ. ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО АДМИНИСТРАТОРАМ САЙТА И ВСЕМ КТО ЖИВЕТ НА IN-KU И ДЕЛЯТСЯ СВОИМИ МАТЕРИАЛАМИ.

----------

nezabudka-8s (26.11.2016)

----------


## Леди N

Спасибо создателю форума! За кладезь информации, идей, за общение с единомышленниками и не только, за руководство к действию, глоток свежего воздуха! Вы делаете нужное и настоящее дело и даже к жизни возвращаете! Удач, успехов, везения!! Искренне благодарна и признательна!

----------

nezabudka-8s (26.11.2016)

----------


## lipa29

Огромное спасибо администрации за шикарное поздравление с днем рождения!  Желаю самой замечательной команде админов крепкого здоровья,  счастья!  Форуму - дальнейшего развития,  процветания!  Уже не представляю своей жизни без своего второго дома и его жителей!  Огромное спасибо за созданную уютную атмосферу!  Вы лучшие и навсегда!  :Ok:

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017)

----------


## TRENER

> Огромное спасибо администрации за шикарное поздравление с днем рождения!  Желаю самой замечательной команде админов крепкого здоровья,  счастья!  Форуму - дальнейшего развития,  процветания!  Уже не представляю своей жизни без своего второго дома и его жителей!  Огромное спасибо за созданную уютную атмосферу!  Вы лучшие и навсегда!


Присоединяюсь и подписываюсь под каждым словом!!! Очень приятно оказанное внимание.

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017)

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

Дорогие создали-администраторы-модераторы и все "активисты" форума! Ну вот и я спешу вас поблагодарить за поздравление с Днем Рождения! Такой мощный заряд позитива, когда "натыкаешься" на ваше поздравление! Спасибо-спасибо-спасибо вам всем! Удачи и творческого вдохновения!!!  :Tender:

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017), nezabudka-8s (08.05.2017)

----------


## Марина Сухарева

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО Администрации форума за сюрпризное и замечательное поздравление!!!
Очень трогательно и приятно!!!

----------

Mazaykina (17.11.2017)

----------


## Петушок

Потрясающе полезный сайт. Буду стараться, чтобы войти в закрытые группы. Не сразу Москва строилась.

----------


## mara400

Выражаю огромную благодарность всей команде форума и Марине Мазайкиной лично за такое шикарное поздравление! Тронута до глубины души и даже до слез. Я по природе своей очень скромный человек, не избалованный вниманием, а тут такой банер на весь форум! Вау! Спасибо вам еще раз. Если нужно что помочь, обращайтесь, помогу обязательно!
Спасибо вам! Спасибо!

----------

Mazaykina (24.01.2018), nezabudka-8s (09.01.2018)

----------


## Irina delfin412

Как здорово,что есть такой замечательный сайт как этот!Здесь столько полезного материала найти можно!Спасибо огромное создателям этого сайта!

----------

Mazaykina (24.01.2018)

----------


## Светлана Богатырева

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ, ЛЮБИМЫЙ ФОРУМ!!! ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЯТНО!!!

----------

Mazaykina (24.01.2018)

----------


## Раисса

И я, и я с огромной благодарностью к Мариночке за поздравление в "шапке" форума!!! Испытала лёгкое потрясение и восторг, Ваш подарок удался на все 100%!!!!!! Спасибо огромное и дай Вам Бог здоровья и счастья, Мариночка!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (01.04.2018), olga kh (21.03.2018)

----------


## wiola

Доброго всем времени суток!Впервые на вашем сайте,много интересного музыкального материала,спасибо!

----------


## annuschka

Хочу сказать администрации форума большое спасибо за поздравление, да еще и такое масштабное! :Tender:  Была приятно удивлена, чувствовала себя прям "героем" дня :Grin:  Правда, очень-очень приятно! 
В ответ желаю нашему дому инку дальнейшего процветания и новых ярких, добрых и творческих участников!!!

----------

Mazaykina (11.06.2018), nezabudka-8s (10.06.2018)

----------


## Сиренко

Спасибо за форум столько много хорошей, а главное нужной информации :Grin:

----------


## julia-minina

Огромное спасибо форуму за интересную и необходимую информацию, за возможность общения с коллегами на абсолютно разные темы!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## net27520

СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ АДМИНИСТРАЦИИ САЙТА  ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ! ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЯТНО! ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ ВАМ ИЕЩЕ РАЗ БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!

----------

Mazaykina (27.11.2018)

----------


## Еля 1

Огромная благодарность всем создателям форума. Была зарегистрирована здесь давно, но зашла только сейчас. Как много я потеряла за эти годы!

----------

nezabudka-8s (27.10.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*От имени администрации форума благодарю наших пользователей за то, что они прославляют Ин-Ку и приглашают сюда новых посетителей. Вчера был зафиксирован новый рекорд одновременного пребывания 9 532 пользователей. Подтверждение - внизу главной страницы:
 Правда, это в большей степени - гости форума. Надеюсь, им у нас понравится и они станут постоянными жителями нашего гостеприимного дома.* 
*Форум жил, форум жив, форум будет жить!* :Victory:

----------

diak (28.10.2018), dididi (28.10.2018), dzvinochok (27.10.2018), Irina55 (29.10.2018), ivano (28.10.2018), jkmuif (28.10.2018), mishel61 (28.10.2018), NikTanechka (27.10.2018), Іванка (28.10.2018), Елена Эрнст (29.10.2018), Лариса12 (29.10.2018), Ната_ли (27.10.2018), Олег Лекарь (29.10.2018), Ольгадайченко (28.10.2018), Осянечка (28.10.2018), Паганини (28.10.2018), Пономарёва Александра (28.10.2018), Светланапр (28.10.2018), Танічка (28.10.2018), Татьяна муза (31.10.2018), Херсон-75 (27.10.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (29.10.2018)

----------


## Sergeevich

цікаве тут і спасибі за форум

----------


## Lee1974

Спасибо большое за ваш сайт. Много материала нашла для своей работы.

----------

Mazaykina (27.11.2018)

----------


## Ирина шнайдер

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ!!! БУДЬТЕ  ЗДОРОВЫ И ТВОРЧЕСКИХ ВСЕМ УСПЕХОВ!

----------

Mazaykina (27.11.2018)

----------


## Black Princess

Спасибо огромное за вашу работу!!!

----------

Mazaykina (27.11.2018)

----------


## Таня Л

Огромное спасибо администрации нашего Дома и всем форумчанам за поздравление!!! :Tender:

----------

Mazaykina (24.01.2019)

----------


## Светлана Богатырева

Дорогие мои друзья! Любимый Форум! 
СПАСИБО ВАМ ВСЕМ за тепло и внимание, за поздравления!
Так трогательно! И так приятно!
БЛАГОДАРЮ!!! :Grin:  :Ok:

----------

Mazaykina (24.01.2019)

----------


## Марина Сухарева

*Большое спасибо Администрации форума, Марине Зайкиной за теплую  творческую атмосферу на форуме!
Спасибо за добрые слова и поздравления!!*

----------

Mazaykina (18.09.2020), nezabudka-8s (09.11.2019)

----------


## aram

Спасибо за форум!!!

----------

Mazaykina (18.09.2020)

----------


## natasha1982848

Спасибо, замечательный форум!

----------

Mazaykina (18.09.2020), nezabudka-8s (21.11.2021)

----------


## Рашидик

Спасибо администрации сайта за такой интересный форум. За доброжелательное отношение к нам , новичкам. Много еще непонятного. Но, думаю, с вашей помощью, разберусь. Спасибо. Удачи вам !

----------

Mazaykina (30.09.2021), nezabudka-8s (21.11.2021)

----------


## Ирина Дов

Очень рада, что попала на этот сайт. Много новых сценариев можно найти для работы!

----------

nezabudka-8s (21.11.2021)

----------

